# Jampit first try



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

After finishing off the last if my DSOL beans yesterday I thought I'd try the Jampit ones that have been resting up for about 10 days.

I didn't have the scales on the drip tray and was gauging output by eye. After weighing it was 19g from a 19g output in 25 secs.

I was expecting a sour onslaught to the senses but was surprised that it tasted like a balanced shot with a great mouth feel.

Drank it as a short black, lovely! What do other people dose/pull it as?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Ristretto,thick gloopy raspberry chocolatey goodness


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tend to pull double ristrettos myself


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi UrbanPumkin. Nice too meet you at the members day and good too see that you have sampled some jampit









Jampit is a great all rounder in my opinion. Works great brewed via aeropress and superb as espresso. I also enjoy it in milk based drinks....definitely not lost in milk.

Try the advice from coffeechap to pull the shot short with jampit (from my thread in the barista skills section)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12048-What-grams-extracted-esspresso-required

*If you chat to the roaster they will give you an insight into the best parameters for a particular bean. When I pulled this bean at the grind off event, I loaded up 16.5 grams and ran the shot for 20 seconds, instead of the full 27 second target, this produced a lovely sweet ristretto of approx I fluid oz and 20 grams, so my advice on this bean is get a good extraction at 18 grams in 28 grams out over 27 seconds and try it, then do exactly the same preparation but this time stop the shot at 20 seconds and enjoy!*


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Tend to pull double ristrettos myself


Sorry if this is a daft question.

Am I correct in thinking a ristretto is a shorter pulled shot or a shot with a lower brew ratio e.g. 1.2 instead of 1.6? If so what's a double ristretto, 2 of them?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Sorry if this is a daft question.
> 
> Am I correct in thinking a ristretto is a shorter pulled shot or a shot with a lower brew ratio e.g. 1.2 instead of 1.6? If so what's a double ristretto, 2 of them?


Sorry wasn't a good answer on my part ,pulled on lever I pull mid range middle, part . Dump there first few seconds,catch the next 18-20. Pull glass away .

Am not sure what the strict terminology is for this whether the volume could be considered in the range of a double ristretto or not .its sweet and lovely tho.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cool, that makes perfect sense. Yes mid point ristretto, remember them well from last weekend thanks to Dave and the L1.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

On the La Pav, I followed advice and pulled slowly until Jampit started to blond for an espresso - or did a shorter timed ristretto and it was awesome. On the Gaggia, I find that a tiny movement (and I mean TINY) on my Mazzer was the difference between a slightly long (in terms of quantity of liquid) 27 second pull and a ristretto. Both were awesome. The development of the plum and aniseed flavours on the longer pull and the body and cocoa of the ristretto. If you like carajillo or Irish coffee, this is the perfect bean IMO.

I also noticed that it benefitted from a slightly longer rest period. It was still very lively, especially in the pull after 10 days but a few days later it became easier to control. A really good bean IMO.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just all over what others have said, at the grind off event this was the knock out shot of the day, I pulled it short that day, nice tight grind, gloopy pour stopped at around 20 seconds on a gaggia, or by eye on the lever, lush dark berry mixed with red fruits and chocolate, yummy


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've got 500g of this resting at the moment.... can't wait!


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Definitely now going to order this. Really quite surprised how few reviews there are on Rave's site considering the interest level here.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi UrbanBumpkin nice to meet you at the members day and we had some great fun playing on the e61 machines

Glad to see that you have found jampit...it's a great all rounder in my opinion.

I enjoy it brewed via aeropress and also as espresso in my milk based drinks.

It's of course fabulous on it's own as espresso and the reason I have started getting into drinking espresso without milk.....trying pulling it short as per CC's post.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey Urban like mrboots I've been pulling these as short mid shots. This 1k bag is older than my machine - with the Silvia I dosed 19g into an 18VST and tended to pull 19 to 23g shots. I always find them visually deceptive with these beans as the crema can make up a lot of volume.

Great beans - my favourite from Rave so far.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

GS11 said:


> Hi UrbanBumpkin nice to meet you at the members day and we had some great fun playing on the e61 machines
> 
> Glad to see that you have found jampit...it's a great all rounder in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Good meeting you too GS11. The e61s were a laugh. Must bring some scales next time.

So to pull it short I'd dial it in at a 1.6 brew ratio at 25 secs. Then repeat the same shot but stop it at 20 secs. Sound like a plan?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

drude said:


> Hey Urban like mrboots I've been pulling these as short mid shots. This 1k bag is older than my machine - with the Silvia I dosed 19g into an 18VST and tended to pull 19 to 23g shots. I always find them visually deceptive with these beans as the crema can make up a lot of volume.


Cheers Drude. I tend to favour 19g in an 18VST for the Classic. It just always seems to work better for me, maybe more forgiving!

Although the last DSOL bean has taught me how completely different a bean can taste on the dose, so I'll definitely play around with this one.

Agreed on the crema, I pulled it straight into an espresso cup and visually I thought it was going to be 35g plus.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I find the lower dose I use with the L1 opens up different flavours, whereas the 19g in the Silvia was all about the insane mouthfeel - gloopy, as bubbajvegas put it. I love shots like that - they make everything else feel so thin.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Well I have to say after my first shot today I'm in syrup heaven. This bean definitely suits being pulled short.

I went slightly coarser on the second shot and you weren't kidding about slight adjustments make a massive difference with it. Still exceptionally good though.

I'm starting to believe that Jampit isn't roasted by Rave but infact is made by the elves! I really like and rate this.

I'm sure there is still a long way to go on my path to coffee nirvana, but this seems to be another definite benchmark.

Thanks for all of the advice.

I'll go back to a bit more coffee path wandering (like Caine from Kung Fu) this evening.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Well I have to say after my first shot today I'm in syrup heaven. This bean definitely suits being pulled short.
> 
> I went slightly coarser on the second shot and you weren't kidding about slight adjustments make a massive difference with it. Still exceptionally good though.
> 
> ...


I have found that if you get the grind right, it's pretty versatile. I used it for pourover and for filter and you get more fruit, plums and some aniseed too. I did say about the very slight ajustments, it shocked me too but it's worth trying out these differences as the bean just produces more surprises. The espresso syrup and cocoa are very pleasant though!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well done urbanbumbkin. Glad you are enjoying the java jampit


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Nicaraguan will be the next jampit......


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> The Nicaraguan will be the next jampit......


Can there be another Jampit????? I am still shocked at how wonderful it is.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

It was very well received by the TDSOL group...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

MarkyP said:


> It was very well received by the TDSOL group...


Don't shoot me.... I preferred it to Jampit


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry!

I ordered a kilo of Jampit after I finished the TDSOL stuff - I'm yet to try it though!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Same as me Mark. I loved the DSOL beans - my first from Rave. Based on that and the massive support for Jampit I ordered a kilo. The Jampit is very nice and I'm happily chomping though it at a fast rate, however I think I prefer the DSOL bean.

Do let me know what you think Mark.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

MarkyP said:


> It was very well received by the TDSOL group...


Was there a Nicaraguan bean in TDSOL? I thought the only ones from Rave were the Cuban and the Sumatran


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DSOL bean was the Sumatran jagong


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Share your interest on the TDSOL thread as Rave are looking to roast some up!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> Don't shoot me.... I preferred it to Jampit


I did really like last TDSOL bean too, but Jampits still beats it for me at the moment. That said I didn't pull it as short as I am with the Jampit bean.

I'd definitely buy the Sumatran one again though.


----------



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi there,

what site does everyone get this bean from my mouth is starting to water with the quality reviews?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Mike - they are from http://ravecoffee.co.uk/

Great beans with a Silvia


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> DSOL bean was the Sumatran jagong


The Sumatran Jagong is my new Jampit... I knew what I meant


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

You can always DM me for any details if its not listed


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just had my first Jampit this morning, stunning taste, and love the rich colour in the cup, nice aftertaste.....must go need another one


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Had my first taste of Rave's guest espresso - Ethiopian Hunda Oli. Very nice espresso with a honey sweetness.


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

After trying Raves fudge blend espresso and being blown away , thought id try their jampit and had it as a pour over tonight and again, loved the balance. I have some of their signature blend relaxing the hell out for me to pull it through the factory in the morning. Im going to stick with Rave a little while.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Getting towards the last of the Jampit. Pulled 19g dose, 25secs 19.5g out. It shouldn't work.... but it was a fantastic shot.

I'm if to buy a late 80's T-Shirt with I "Heart" Rave on it


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Were you partial to the extras that came with a good rave!!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Ha ha ha...always been a fan of the beans!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I tried my first shots of jampit this morning.

I got a great, gloopy pour and cracking shot. Tasted lovely in milk.

Do you think the 1kg is going to last before the DSOL beans are ready?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes definitely mark, the DSOL beans should be ready to go although a slightly longer rest of about 10 days is probably better, but the roaster is confident that you should get some great results fairly quickly


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

MarkyP said:


> I tried my first shots of jampit this morning.
> 
> I got a great, gloopy pour and cracking shot. Tasted lovely in milk.
> 
> Do you think the 1kg is going to last before the DSOL beans are ready?


I think I'd let the Jampit beans rest for approx 8 days before I tried them. I'll try and hold off the DSOL ones for a similar time.


----------



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

This may sound silly but do these beans have to be roasted before use?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

mike361 said:


> This may sound silly but do these beans have to be roasted before use?


No such thing as a silly question. These come ready roasted. Leave them to rest for 7 to 10 days after the roast date (on the bottom of the packet) and then enjoy.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

FWW - Rave also sell them as green beans.

You can then roast these to your own taste. e.g I take them just a shade darker than Rob.

As always to each his own.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ronsil said:


> FWW - Rave also sell them as green beans.
> 
> You can then roast these to your own taste. e.g I take them just a shade darker than Rob.
> 
> As always to each his own.


They probably won't sell these as greens anymore as they are getting in short supply


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

From Twitter:



> Rave Coffee ‏@RaveCoffee 1h
> 
> Heads up! Last 20kg of Java Jampit being roasted this week, making way for more new coffees. Get it while you can!


Go, go, go!







I bought my kilo last week.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry for the confusion, the jampit I have was roasted on the 19th September


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Not sure I could get through a whole kilo so just plumped for 2x250g based on all the raving...ahem abount this bean.

Cheers for the heads up fellas!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

bronc said:


> From Twitter:
> 
> Go, go, go!
> 
> ...


Dont panic!!







Just got my order in!!


----------



## mike361 (Aug 25, 2013)

Got my order in now!.....now need to get a grinder to go with my Silvia V3


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

ronsil said:


> FWW - Rave also sell them as green beans.
> 
> You can then roast these to your own taste. e.g I take them just a shade darker than Rob.
> 
> As always to each his own.


I had a quick look on the Rave site before posting and they were not offering green beans as an option on the Jampit


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Finally got round to ordering some Jampit, looking forward to seeing what the fuss is all about - currently on day 4/14 of planned resting period. Have some much lighter but very tasty El Salvador Finca La Ilusion on the go until then.


----------

